# Video: All about the FLEX-3401 Forced Rotation Dual Action Polisher



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Video: **All about the FLEX-3401 Forced Rotation Dual Action Polisher*

*The Flex 3401*







Here's a video Yancy and I made showing the primary differences between three different drive mechanisms between popular polishers for machine buffing paint.


*Flex 3401* - Forced Rotation Dual Action Polisher.

*Rotary Buffers* - Direct Drive Single Action Polisher.

*PC style DA Polishers* - Porter Cable 7424XP, Meguiar's G110v2 and Griot's Garage Random Orbital Polisher.
*All about the FLEX-3401 Forced Rotation Dual Action Polisher*





Also, there's a *BRAND NEW FLEX 3401 DVD* being manufactured as I type that should be here within days at Autogeek.

:thumb:


----------



## mohebmhanna (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Mike
Do you cary the flex 602 VR polisher as shown in the video.

Thanks
Moheb


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

mohebmhanna said:


> Hi Mike
> Do you cary the flex 602 VR polisher as shown in the video.
> 
> Thanks
> Moheb


No, we stopped carrying the Flex 602 full size rotary buffer. We carry,

Flex 3401 Forced Rotation Dual Action Polisher
Flex PE14 Rotary Buffer
Flex 3403 Rotary Buffer

:thumb:


----------



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Mike
How much for the flex 3401 delivered to uk

Ben


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

bencossie25 said:


> Hi Mike
> How much for the flex 3401 delivered to uk
> 
> Ben


Hi Ben,

I don't work in the sales division here at AG so I don't know what's involved with shipping products overseas. I know we carry a 230 Volt version for International sales but you would have to contact someone in customer care at AG for help with this.


----------

